# Coral test kit



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi All,
since i am new in this, can someone please let me know what kind of test kit or test solution i need to have and what need to be tested for coral, also if you can let me know what brand test solution is good and have a reasonable price and where i can get that ?

thank you in advance


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

start reading Sticky threads there and later ask again

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=112

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

this is better one

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2007-03/rhf/index.php

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you!


sig said:


> this is better one
> 
> http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2007-03/rhf/index.php


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

can you suggest a good and reasonable in price, test kit for coral?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Aran said:


> can you suggest a good and reasonable in price, test kit for coral?


there is no test kit for coral

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7482

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

I guess what I mean is , what is the most complete test kit for Calcium , Alkalinity and Magnesium?


sig said:


> there is no test kit for coral
> 
> http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7482


----------



## JulieFish (Apr 8, 2011)

I use salifert profi-tests. People seem to trust them and find them to be accurate. They are hard to find in stores though.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/calcium-test-tests-p-687.html

I think this is a good source, prices are reasonable.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you!


JulieFish said:


> I use salifert profi-tests. People seem to trust them and find them to be accurate. They are hard to find in stores though.
> 
> http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/calcium-test-tests-p-687.html
> 
> I think this is a good source, prices are reasonable.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

I asked this same question through my own build thread - concensus seemed to point to the Red Sea kit (which I ultimately bought):

http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/red-sea-reef-foundation-pro-multi-test-kit-ca-alk-mg.html

Bulk Reef Supply have a really useful Youtube channel - in the following link they test the various test kits... might prove useful with your research?


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks, the test kit you mentioned does not have Phosphate Test Kit? is that ok not to test or you bought it separeatly?



Windowlicka said:


> I asked this same question through my own build thread - concensus seemed to point to the Red Sea kit (which I ultimately bought):
> 
> http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/red-sea-reef-foundation-pro-multi-test-kit-ca-alk-mg.html
> 
> Bulk Reef Supply have a really useful Youtube channel - in the following link they test the various test kits... might prove useful with your research?


----------



## violet (Jun 29, 2006)

you can buy it seperetly


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Salifert test kits have been the best I have used. Purchase the each test kit individually. Set aside $100-150 for all the kits you will need over the next year +/-

HTH.


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks , you are correct! i just checked.


----------



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

RED SEA has a line of test kits which if you go onto YOU TUBE, you will see their approach is different than just giving a colour to match. They break it down into the different stages of development of the coral..... The guy is boring, but the info is interesting.. The guy at REEFQUARIUM (Woodbine and #7)has it .

That said, any LFS worth its salt,will test your water for free. I know that it is a scam to get you into the store to buy stuff , but still a good bridge until you can afford a quality product.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

The API works perfectly to check alkalinity and it is ~$10, just make sure you will get test for SW

Unfortunately, nobody here mentioned one thing - you try to get parameters in line by adding chemicals, when you do not know what you are doing and tank is dead.

(no offend, but looks like you do not know)

I suggest in the beginning Regular water changes, check Nitrates, phosphates and that is all.

At the time when your tank will require additional calcium and alkalinity (salt has all these components), your kits will be expired, if you get them today

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Aran (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you all for advice and suggestions!


----------

